# more cute nigerian dwarf kids due in march



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

first up is Harley hillside black dahlia she was bred to oak apple kazumi. kazumis dam has her SG and a final la score of 90 so hopefully increase production and stronger front legs plus blue eyes wouldnt hurt. due march 1-2nd. i have to work the last day of feb so really hoping she doesnt go early. 

next up is one of my newer does- four cedars DB marigold that is bred to lilmisworkyourmagic. she is due march 13th. no flashy colors but hoping for some beauties. marigold is long but could use some more udder depth but she only had a single last year so we shall see. she also didnt want her kid last year so hoping this year will be different.

following marigold, we have purplerain bbs sunset magic who was bred to oak apple kazumi and due march 15-16th. this will be the stress full kidding as she is a youngin and kazumi got out that day. i am curious on how her udder will look as i love her dams udder. blue eyes would be a plus.

last of the month is magics dam- flor y nata golden iceberg. who was bred to oak apple kazumi i assume. This was another not planned event but im guessing the two times kazumi got out he decided ice needed some attention. im thinking he got out on october 30th as the 21-22 date seems early for her. I plan to keep a doeling if she has one that has blue eyes. 

march seems like a buisy month for me. after that i only have two more does kidding in april and may.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She went a day later and had them when I went to town for a bit. I knew she is a good mom and licks her babies well unlike some I have. Got home to wet triplets. Two were already standing. Two boys and a girl all doing well today. Two chocolate/brown and one black. Yay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

i forgot to update this thread.
marigold had triplets. two bucklings one doeling.
she loves her kids!
magic also kidded triplets. i was checking on her often but she kidded without me and managed to clean the faces. i have a thread for her.
last iceberg kidded yesterday while at work so she lost two but she has two healthy doeling/bukling kids and is doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats. 


But so sorry for the losses.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

Some of the kids this year


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww! You got a great bunch of kids there! Congratulation! I’m so sorry you lost two.
i can’t wait to see more pictures of those bouncy kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Really cute.


----------

